# neuer tv, um die 50 zoll, am besten mit 3d



## der pc-nutzer (19. Januar 2013)

hey leute!

ich such nen neuen fernseher, da sich mein samsung von 2006 soeben verabschiedet hat. am besten 46 zoll +. 3D & smart tv wären auch ganz nett. butget ist erstmal egal (mehr als 1200€ solltens aber nicht werden, es sei denn es gibt gute argumente mehr auszugeben). wollte mal wissen was ihr von dem hier haltet: LG 50PM670 3D PLASMA-TV, 127 cm (50 Zoll), 1920 x 1080, , , analog, DVB-T, DVB-C mit HDTV, DVB-S mit HDTV, Schwarz im Conrad Online Shop | 374042


----------



## JackOnell (19. Januar 2013)

Habe mir gestern gerade nen
LG 47 lm860v geholt und bin soweit echt begeistert.
3d teste ich heute Abend erst.
Aber BD Bild richtig eingestellt ist Bombe, allerdings spiegelt das Display etwas.


----------



## dragonlort (19. Januar 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Habe mir gestern gerade nen
> LG 47 lm860v geholt und bin soweit echt begeistert.
> 3d teste ich heute Abend erst.
> Aber BD Bild richtig eingestellt ist Bombe, allerdings spiegelt das Display etwas.


 

Hi,
Sag mal wie weit sietzt du von dem weg?
Da ich mir auch bald den 860 oder den 960 hole nur in 55 zoll, vielleicht reicht auch der 47 zoll.
Sietzte ca 3,5M weg

Habe im moment ein 50 Zoll Plasma und da finde ich den abstand passt, jetzt weiß ich nciht wie das beim 47 zoller ist ob das auch noch reicht schon wegen den 3D


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Januar 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Hi,
> Sag mal wie weit sietzt du von dem weg?



Sitze c.a 3,5-4m entfernt


----------



## JackOnell (20. Januar 2013)

So Ca 3 bis 3,5 m


----------



## dragonlort (20. Januar 2013)

@der pc-nutzer 

Wie hell ist den dein raum? ich kann von erfahrung sagen das ein Plasma für helle Räume nicht gehmacht ist, das spiegelt so stark das du freiwillig die fenster verdunkeln tust.

@JackOnell

Hast du jetzt 3D getestet? wie ist das gefühl vom abstand her? da wir ja ungefähr gleich weg sitzen. Auch von Normalen TV schauen. Wirgt er zu klein oder was für ein gefühl hast du?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Januar 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> @der pc-nutzer
> 
> Wie hell ist den dein raum? ich kann von erfahrung sagen das ein Plasma für helle Räume nicht gehmacht ist, das spiegelt so stark das du freiwillig die fenster verdunkeln tust.



Also, das wohnzimmer hat ostlage, also ist ab ca 14 uhr nicht mehr so hell


----------



## JackOnell (20. Januar 2013)

So habe 3d getestet 

Als erstes zur Grösse,
Der Abstand sind bei mir ja zwischen 3 und 3,5m und dafür sind die 47 Zoll des LG,s Recht perfekt gewählt. Grösser würde ich persönlich nicht gehen.

Nun zum Bild,
Das tv kommt bei mir von Kabeldeutschland und ist alles in HD und bei meinen jetzigen Einstellungen ist das Bild sehr weich und sauber.
BD,s sind sehr knackig, absolut scharf und je nach Einstellungen recht plastisch, was ich bevorzuge.

Aber nun zu 3d, hier sollte Mann wissen das es stark vom Eingangsmaterial abhängt, und dem was nann selbst unter 3d versteht.
Ich hatte gestern zwei Filme, erster war so ein Haifischfilm und der andere war Re afterlife.
Der Hai Film war nicht so toll dafür Re um so besser was 3d betrifft.
3d war hier eher räumlich und weniger effekte die dir direkt ins Auge springen.
Ich denke die besten 3d Filme sind wohl animierte lala avatar, shreck...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Januar 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> So habe 3d getestet
> 
> Als erstes zur Grösse,
> Der Abstand sind bei mir ja zwischen 3 und 3,5m und dafür sind die 47 Zoll des LG,s Recht perfekt gewählt. Grösser würde ich persönlich nicht gehen.
> ...


 
hört sich gar nicht schlecht an...aber weiss zum lg 50pm670s jemand was ???


----------



## JackOnell (20. Januar 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> hört sich gar nicht schlecht an...aber weiss zum lg 50pm670s jemand was ???



Also der Unterschied zwischen 669,670, und 671, ist bloß der Rahmen und dessen Farbe.
Die nächst höhere Version ist der 860 den ich habe. Der hat einen dualcore verbaut, was die Arbeit im Menü bzw bei den apps oder der smart Funktion verbessert. Das panel sollte das selbe sein wie bei den 670er.
Ach ja der Lieferumfang ist üppiger beim 860v und das v steht für voicecontroll, die aber keiner braucht denke ich.


Edit:
Habe doch einen Unterschied vergessen die 600er sind zwei Nummern tiefer habe den 760 vergessen. Die 600er haben keine 800 MHz. Nur die 700 und 800 und dort ist der dualcore der Unterschied


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Januar 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Also der Unterschied zwischen 669,670, und 671, ist bloß der Rahmen und dessen Farbe.
> Die nächst höhere Version ist der 860 den ich habe. Der hat einen dualcore verbaut, was die Arbeit im Menü bzw bei den apps oder der smart Funktion verbessert. Das panel sollte das selbe sein wie bei den 670er.
> Ach ja der Lieferumfang ist üppiger beim 860v und das v steht für voicecontroll, die aber keiner braucht denke ich.
> 
> ...


 
danke schonmal für die info. ich denke ich werde keinen dualcore brauchen, da ich nur standartapps nutzen möchte (youtube, evernote, pcghx , facebook usw)


----------



## dragonlort (20. Januar 2013)

Das beste ist du Vergleichst mal ein ohne dual und mit dann siehste ja was dir besser gefählt.  In Saturn haben sie die ja stehen.
Ich für mein teil werde denke ich erstmal den LM 960 in 47 Zoll bestellen und wen zu klein ist dann den 55 Zoller.

Frage habe ich noch wie läuft das mit dem zurück senden ab kommt dann jemand und holt den ab?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Januar 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Das beste ist du Vergleichst mal ein ohne dual und mit dann siehste ja was dir besser gefählt.  In Saturn haben sie die ja stehen.
> Ich für mein teil werde denke ich erstmal den LM 960 in 47 Zoll bestellen und wen zu klein ist dann den 55 Zoller.
> 
> Frage habe ich noch wie läuft das mit dem zurück senden ab kommt dann jemand und holt den ab?


 
gut, dann fahr ich morgen nach stuttgart und schau mir das mal an


----------



## JackOnell (20. Januar 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> danke schonmal für die info. ich denke ich werde keinen dualcore brauchen, da ich nur standartapps nutzen möchte (youtube, evernote, pcghx , facebook usw)



Also der 760 mit dem singelcore sollte es eigentlich werden allerdings war dort nur noch der austeller und das war halt ein ko und es wurde der 860.....
Allerdings konnte ich im direkten Vergleich keinen Unterschied zwischen 671, 760 und 860 feststellen.
Habe eben mirida aus den ps3 Store gesehen HD 1,1 GB hat nicht so toll ausgesehen wie eine echte BD allerdings habe ich auch noch nicht die perfekte Einstellung gefunden

EDIT
Wie gesagt Spiel ein wenig im Menü rum....... Und nicht vergessen das Display spiegelt was man im MM nicht sehen kann. Ach und hau nicht gleich die aktuelle FW drauf schau erst was drauf ist und Google etwas den mit den letzten 3 Updates wurde wohl 3d schlechter


----------



## dragonlort (20. Januar 2013)

Im hifi forum haben die da für den 860 die besten Bild Einstellung.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Januar 2013)

Danke an alle für die infos!


----------



## JackOnell (20. Januar 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Im hifi forum haben die da für den 860 die besten Bild Einstellung.



Hättest Vllt ein Link für mich ?
Bin zu faul zum suchen


----------



## dragonlort (20. Januar 2013)

Kann ich dir wen ich wieder zuhause bin geben, bin grade in Oberhausen reich der giganten schauen.


----------



## JackOnell (20. Januar 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Kann ich dir wen ich wieder zuhause bin geben, bin grade in Oberhausen reich der giganten schauen.



Wäre ne super Sache dann noch viel Spaß da...


----------



## dragonlort (20. Januar 2013)

So bin wieder zuhause.
Hier 

@JackOnell
Würde du wohl mal ein bild von dein sitzabstand machen? ohne zoom natürlich damit ich ein eindruck bekomme wie das bei dein abstand aus sehen tut.


----------



## JackOnell (21. Januar 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> So bin wieder zuhause.
> Hier
> 
> @JackOnell
> Würde du wohl mal ein bild von dein sitzabstand machen? ohne zoom natürlich damit ich ein eindruck bekomme wie das bei dein abstand aus sehen tut.



Danke mal soweit, mit dem Bild mache ich gleich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So hier mal ein Bild vom weitesten Punkt auf meinem Sofa, und nochmal ein Bild vom Lieferumfang.
Das Ding rechts oben ist eine 3D Cam dort war auch gleich eine 4GB SD Karte dabei.


----------



## dragonlort (21. Januar 2013)

Moin,
Danke für die Bilder, jetzt habe ich ein besser eindruck was die größe und der abstand betrift. war die 3D Cam auch zubehör?


----------



## ich558 (21. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mir den genommen http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-PS51E5...95TW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1358762638&sr=8-2 

Evtl ist auch was für dich.


----------



## JackOnell (21. Januar 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Moin,
> Danke für die Bilder, jetzt habe ich ein besser eindruck was die größe und der abstand betrift. war die 3D Cam auch zubehör?



Ja die war auch mit dabei !
Ich war selber überrascht


----------



## dragonlort (21. Januar 2013)

ist das den die cam einstellung wie du den tv selber schauen tust? da bei cams ja immer bischen weiter weg ist als wen du selber auf dem tv schauen tust.
ich füge mal 2 bilder ein so schaue ich ca auf den tv im 1ten bild da muss du dir dir die reichweite noch minal nach hinten denken so schaue ich fern.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackOnell (21. Januar 2013)

Also mein Bild ist 1:1, ich denke du sitzt gleich weit weg, welche grösse hat der LG von deinem Bild ?


----------



## dragonlort (21. Januar 2013)

50 zoll. Es verdammt schwer sich zu End scheiden


----------



## JackOnell (21. Januar 2013)

Passt doch also 47 sind bei mir voll ok


----------



## dragonlort (21. Januar 2013)

Danke dir, ich schaue trosdem heute abend mal bei Saturn vorbei und schaue nochmal den Vergleich von 47 auf 55 Zoll.
Denke mal von 50 auf 47 Zoll nicht so ein großer unterschied macht sind 10 cm. Was denkst du?


----------



## JackOnell (21. Januar 2013)

Also 10 cm sind nicht viel, ich würde auch eher ein 47 holen wenn das Bild besser ist als ein 55 er.
Also was ich sagen will lieber kleiner und dafür Qualität beim Gerät und vor allem beim Bild.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. Januar 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den genommen Samsung PS51E579 129 cm (51 Zoll) 3D Plasma-Fernseher, Energieeffizienzklasse C (Full-HD, 600Hz SFM, DVB-T/C/S2) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video
> 
> Evtl ist auch was für dich.


 
sieht gar nicht so übel aus. allerdings fällt mir bis auf das 1" grössere display und die zwei 3D-brillen kein unterschied zum günstigeren lg 50pm670s (oder lieg ich da falsch???)


----------



## JackOnell (21. Januar 2013)

Ist ein plasma, und braucht mehr Strom


----------



## ich558 (21. Januar 2013)

Was der besser oder schlechter kann als der andere wird man nur in der Praxis verstellen können. Man kann sich nur auf die Bewertungen verlassen 

@JackOnell
Und wenn schon? Die 40€ mehr im Jahr sind wohl für jeden zu verschmerzen. 2 mal weniger saufen beim weggehen und die Mehrkosten sind wieder herinnen


----------



## JackOnell (21. Januar 2013)

ich558 schrieb:


> Was der besser oder schlechter kann als der andere wird man nur in der Praxis verstellen können. Man kann sich nur auf die Bewertungen verlassen
> 
> @JackOnell
> Und wenn schon? Die 40€ mehr im Jahr sind wohl für jeden zu verschmerzen. 2 mal weniger saufen beim weggehen und die Mehrkosten sind wieder herinnen



Eigentlich hast du Recht egal wieviel Strom die brauchen, mann kauft ja auch ein Geräte was mit ner Verfallsgarantie von 3 Jahren gebaut wird und da achtet auch keiner auf die Umwelt......


----------



## dragonlort (21. Januar 2013)

Mann muss aber dazu sagen das die plasma Geräte auch nicht mehr soviel Strom ziehen wir früher. Wen ich mir manche LCD/led gerät in ab 47zoll da sind manche plasma Geräte schon sparsamer


----------



## JackOnell (21. Januar 2013)

Also eben habe ich nochmal schnell den Samy Film getestet, der ja eigentlich die 3d Referenz sein soll.
Allerdings kann ich den so nicht anschauen da tun mir die Augen weh.
Egal welche Einstellung oder wie weit ich weg sitze entweder hat der tv einen macken oder 3d ist nix für mich.
Ich bekomme das Bild das ich um Geschäft gesehen habe nicht so zu stande..... :/


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. Januar 2013)

Dann spricht also nichts gegen den lg 50pm670s? Wenn dem so ist, werde ich zeitnah bestellen


----------



## dragonlort (21. Januar 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Also eben habe ich nochmal schnell den Samy Film getestet, der ja eigentlich die 3d Referenz sein soll.
> Allerdings kann ich den so nicht anschauen da tun mir die Augen weh.
> Egal welche Einstellung oder wie weit ich weg sitze entweder hat der tv einen macken oder 3d ist nix für mich.
> Ich bekomme das Bild das ich um Geschäft gesehen habe nicht so zu stande..... :/


 
Ist das 3d bei dir zu scharf? schau mal in der einstellung das du den 3d effekt runter schrauben kannst


Hier versuch mal die einstellung von SilverSurver_64  aus dem Hifi Forum



> 3D
> BluRay Player: Philips BDP9600 3D
> profil - standart
> beleuchtung - 95
> ...



Edit: oder die 

Musst halt bischen probieren.

Also ich war heute in Saturn Leider haben sie den 960 nicht da und bekommen den auch nicht rein, da die ganzen Modele bald nicht mehr geben wirt. Da in März/Aprile neue Modele kommen.

Aber zurück zum Thema. Also habe mich beraten lassen wegen der Größe und er sagte mir, wen ich nicht den 50 Zoll hätte könnte ich ruhig den 47 Zoller nehmen. Aber man will sich ja immer vergrößern/ Besser haben und den WOW Effekt haben den würde ich nicht bekommen, da das Auge sich ja an größere sachen gewöhnt und nicht umgeckert wo mit er ja auch eigentlich recht hat. 
Habe vor dem Gespräch, mir den LM 860 47 angeschaut bin soweit zurück gegangen wie ich sitzen und muss sagen naja kleiner als mein jetziger, wo ich mit meiner Frau letztes Jahr da war, haben wir uns nur den 55 zoller angeschaut und da war der WOW Effekt drinne, habe mir den auch heute nochmal angeschaut zwar Ohne 3D da grad Fußball lief und muss sagen Geil mann konnte bei den Type der den ball hatte  (Afrikaner) die schweiß perlen so geil sehen wie die da runter liefen also so eine auflösung habe ich noch nicht gesehen, da ist mein jetziger ein Witz gegen.
Fazit: werde mir nächsten Monat den LG LM 860 55 Zoller Holen.


----------



## JackOnell (22. Januar 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Ist das 3d bei dir zu scharf? schau mal in der einstellung das du den 3d effekt runter schrauben kannst
> 
> Hier versuch mal die einstellung von SilverSurver_64  aus dem Hifi Forum
> 
> ...



Also das Modell was ich auch habe, ich werde mal heute Mittag die Einstellungen testen, muss jetzt erst mal schlafen gehen.
Ich denke der 860 ist ein Top Gerät und hoffentlich bekommst du einen guten weil die Bandbreite der Serienstreuung ist wohl groß.
Ich hatte da Glück was clouting flachlights unsw angeht.
Evtl ist auch mein Bild zu dynamisch eingestellt also zu knallig was die Farben angeht....

EDIT
Ich glaube 3d ist nix für mich egal wie ich es einstelle mir wird schlecht davon......
Zum Glück war das für mich nur ein nettes gimmick aber dafür ist das hd Bild um so besser und da ist die Kiste echt zu empfehlen da wirst du jedenfalls deinen Spaß haben


----------



## dragonlort (22. Januar 2013)

Behälts du den trosdem oder Holste dir ein anderen?  
Wird dir bei jeden Film schlecht?


----------



## JackOnell (22. Januar 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Behälts du den trosdem oder Holste dir ein anderen?
> Wird dir bei jeden Film schlecht?



Ne ne der Tv bleibt, 3d ist halt nichts für mich der shreck Film kann ich in 3d sehen resi evil geht auch aber samys Abenteuer zb geht gar Net.
Aber persönlich stehe ich eh auf bd


----------



## dragonlort (22. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht liegt es einfach nur an manchen filmen. Wirste den jetzt überhaubt kein 3D mehr schauen?


----------



## JackOnell (22. Januar 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es einfach nur an manchen filmen. Wirste den jetzt überhaubt kein 3D mehr schauen?



Ne hin und wieder werde ich es mal testen was halt so in unsere Videothek rein kommt


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (22. Januar 2013)

Ich bin äusserst zufrieden mit dem LG 50pm670s  dazu noch ein wlanstick von netgear für 20€ und alles ist perfekt


----------



## dragonlort (23. Januar 2013)

@JackOnell

Sag mal wen ich bei mein tv auch eine 3D Cam bekomme kann ich die doch bestimmt verkaufen?  Oder hängt so ein Zubeör mit der garantie zusammen?


----------



## JackOnell (24. Januar 2013)

Also eigentlich sollte das gehen, habe auch schon darüber nachgedacht. Und der Verkäufer den ich nach dem Zubehör fragte sagte bloß es sind vier Brillen dabei von der cam, den gamerbrillen und dem Brillen clip war da keine Rede.
Sprich im MM oder wo du das Teil kaufst wissen die evtl nicht was dabei ist, und hätten die die gamerbrillen im laden gehabt hätte ich die jetzt doppelt


----------



## dragonlort (24. Januar 2013)

Also der in Saturn Sagte, das halt die 4 Brillen und die Gamerbrillen dabei sind. Weiß nicht ob es mit der größe  des Tv zusammen hängt.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. Januar 2013)

OBI-Hoernchen schrieb:


> Ich bin äusserst zufrieden mit dem LG 50pm670s  dazu noch ein wlanstick von netgear für 20€ und alles ist perfekt


 
auf das feedback hab ich gewartet...kannste bilder posten (im betrieb)


----------



## JackOnell (24. Januar 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Also der in Saturn Sagte, das halt die 4 Brillen und die Gamerbrillen dabei sind. Weiß nicht ob es mit der größe  des Tv zusammen hängt.



Ich konnte im inet aber auch nichts zur cam finden, ausser ein Angebot aus Österreich glaubich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragonlort (24. Januar 2013)

Also wen du die nicht brauchst Verkäufe sie schon ist der TV günstiger gewesen ^^
Vielleicht war das ja import ware


----------



## JackOnell (24. Januar 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Also wen du die nicht brauchst Verkäufe sie schon ist der TV günstiger gewesen ^^
> Vielleicht war das ja import ware



Ich hatte den zum Amazon Preis bekommen was Dato 1399 war, und sonst weiß ich nix.


----------



## dragonlort (22. Februar 2013)

So habe mir heute bei Saturn Bochum den LG LM 55 860 gekauft wird morgen geliefert ist zwar ein austellungs stück  aber ist ok. Er sagte mir das bei den keine 3d Camera dabei ist, und er meinte das es vielleicht bei dir eine aktion war.

Edit: hast du mal mit den einstellung rumgespielt? wen ja ist es besser als das standart bild?  Wie Läuft es mit dein 3D problem besser geworden?


----------



## JackOnell (22. Februar 2013)

beleucht. - 60 
kontrast - 86 
helligk. - 52 
schärfe h/v - 16/16 
farbe - 42 
tint - 0

experteneinstellung 
dyn kontrast - aus 
superresol - ein 
farbskala - bt-709 
konturenverst - hoch 
xvycc - aus 
farbfilter - aus 
expertenmuster - aus 
gamma - 2.2

weisabgleich 
farbtemp - mittel 
methode – 2-P 
muster - aussen 
punkte – hoch/tief 
rot - 0/ 0 
grün - -17/ 2 
blau - -15/13

farbmanagement 
rot -2,-2,-5 
grün 10, 0,18 
blau 4, 0, -4 
türkis 4, 1,12 
magenta 3, 3, -2 
gelb 12, 0, 0

bildoption 
rauschunterdr - aus 
mpeg rauschunterdr - aus schwarzwert - tief 
echtes kino -- aus (grau) augenschon. - aus (grau) 
ld - hoch 
tm - benutzer 3

format - just scan

Habe ewig gebraucht und dachte auch schon das er einen defekt hat.
Aber mit diesen Einstellungen habe ich das perfekte Bild ohne Störungen.
3d habe ich dann auch mit avatar nochmals probiert und das ging dann  
mit Standardeinstellungen am besten


----------



## dragonlort (22. Februar 2013)

Ok die einstellungen werde ich mal am samstag abend testen und werde berichten.


----------



## JackOnell (23. Februar 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Ok die einstellungen werde ich mal am samstag abend testen und werde berichten.



Mach das, aber wie gesagt die nutze ich für BD und die HD Sender von KD


----------



## JackOnell (25. Februar 2013)

Und wie ist der LG ?
Zufrieden ?


----------



## Roman84 (25. Februar 2013)

Das würde mich auch brennend interessieren. Zufrieden?


----------



## dragonlort (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo
Also habe den ja Samstag bekommen angeschlossen und war bischen enteuscht, warum das bild war zu flüssig. Also es sah aus ob man den film vorspulen würde,habe mich darauf im Hififorum durchgefragt und die meinten das ich TrueMotion auf den wert 0/10 machen soll, habe ich auch getan und jetzt ist das bild  Optimal von der flüssigkeit.  Habe die von dir genanten einstelllung gehmacht, ist auch ganz gut. 

3D geil mehr kann man nicht dazu sagen. Größe kleiner darf er nicht sein meiner meinung nach. Sietzte zwischen 3 und 4 m weg und da meine decke nur ca 2,80m hoch ist also relative klein kommt der Tv noch größer vor.

Der schwarz wert könnte besser sein, da ich meine ich sehe irgendwas weißes aber kann mich auch teuschen.

von der bedienung ganz ok sage ich mal. Inet Youtube app sehr gut lädt schnell und alles in HD. Browser naja könnte schneller sein also die seiten laden schnell nur wen ich jetzt auf MyVideo gehe und mir da was anschauen will Lädt er und kommt kein bild habe es ca 2 min laden lassen dann keine lust mehr gehabt. 

Mehr habe ich noch nicht getestet, werde ich aber noch in der nächsten zeit machen.


----------



## JackOnell (25. Februar 2013)

Ok mit meinen Einstellungen eher milchig oder wie


----------



## dragonlort (25. Februar 2013)

ja das kommt gut hin mit milchig,  Da ich aber keine ahnung von solchen einstellungen habe lasse ich das erstmal so oder hast du noch eine andere?


----------



## JackOnell (26. Februar 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> ja das kommt gut hin mit milchig,  Da ich aber keine ahnung von solchen einstellungen habe lasse ich das erstmal so oder hast du noch eine andere?



Mit dem dyn. Kontrast bekommst du das weg dann gibt es aber Bildfehler


----------



## dragonlort (26. Februar 2013)

Dann werde ich mal an den Leuten im hififorum wenden da die Experten für den sind. Melde mich wen ich was weiß.


----------



## JackOnell (26. Februar 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mal an den Leuten im hififorum wenden da die Experten für den sind. Melde mich wen ich was weiß.


Vllt bekommst du da ja supper Einstellungen di du dann Teilen kannst 
Ich finde mit Standard und Dynamicher Eistellung ist der schleier weg aber auch die Schärfe


----------



## dragonlort (26. Februar 2013)

Klar Teile ich soll ja jeder ein gutes Bild haben.


----------



## dragonlort (26. Februar 2013)

Also habe jetzt mal antwort bekommen und Silver sagte, ich solle mal bei der einstellung  farbmanagement alle werte auf null setzten. Habe ich gehmacht und sieht schon besser aus. Probier es mal aus JackOnell.


----------



## JackOnell (27. Februar 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Also habe jetzt mal antwort bekommen und Silver sagte, ich solle mal bei der einstellung  farbmanagement alle werte auf null setzten. Habe ich gehmacht und sieht schon besser aus. Probier es mal aus JackOnell.



Alle Werte auf 0


----------



## dragonlort (27. Februar 2013)

Ja bei jeder farbe


----------



## JackOnell (27. Februar 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Ja bei jeder farbe



Genau so lasse ich es jetzt, deine farbeinstellung und meine restlichen.


----------

